# Can't wait!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, I just bought two goats from Old Mountain Farm (a doe and a buck) and am super excited! :leap: :wahoo: However, I am about ready to EXPLODE because I bought them about three weeks ago, and they are still not ready to ship out! It's killing me! Here are some pics (I know everyone here loves pics  ), I just love them both! I hope I don't have to wait for them for to much longer!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness!! You should be excited....they are not only cute but just look at them! Baby girl is my fav color combo and the baby boy already has a "manly" look about him...Congrats :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Ngorongoro (the doelings) color too! I'm not much up for a lot of spots and flash. Sometimes it can take away from their beauty. It's the only thing you see. Black, buckskin, red/gold, and maybe a cou are my favorite colors.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

They are beautiful! I really like OMF's goats. I hope you can get them soon.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too! I think she is trying to kill me! :GAAH: :hair: :wallbang: I can't wait to get the doeling in the showring! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Both really nice looking! I remember loving the buckling mom on their site.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice...love that cou clair! :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

how exciting!! they look beautiful! what is the expected arrival date??? any idea?? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm guessing in about two weeks. :sigh: The doeling was born June 3rd and the buckling was born about a 1 1/2 weeks after her. :scratch: She does not have his date of birth on her website but he was about 2 to 3 days old when she put him up for sale. They are bottle babies, so they can ship out at 6 weeks. I need to email her today. I really don't think I can wait much longer!! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, just got an Email get from Cherlye (Old Mountian Farm) they can't ship out till August 8th. So three weeks. POOP POOP POOP!!!!!! :sigh:


----------

